# Encyclopedia Dramatica



## Cyndaquil

As EVERYONE knows, Encyclopedia Dramatica is just horrible in almost every way. It is full of Ads, has loads of disrespectful and inaccurate information, and just overall is useless. And I just ran across a horrid article about TCoD: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/The_Cave_of_Dragonflies

Seriously, Encyclopedia Dramatica is messed up. What are your thoughts?


----------



## surskitty

I will ban anyone who edits it.


----------



## see ya

Read the Discussion on that page. It was mostly made by people who go to this forum. 

Anyway, ED can be amusing in small doses. Sometimes the articles can get a bit redundant (when they're nothing but furry jokes and the word "faggot" anyway), but sometimes you get a kind of funny one.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Skymin said:


> Read the Discussion on that page. It was mostly made by people who go to this forum.
> 
> Anyway, ED can be amusing in small doses. Sometimes the articles can get a bit redundant (when they're nothing but furry jokes and the word "faggot" anyway), but sometimes you get a kind of funny one.


This.
I can't tolerate some of the stuff they have on there, but I do find some articles mildly amusing.


----------



## Murkrow

The only thing I find it useful for is checking to see if that phrase I hear over and over is a meme or not. I just find it incredibly dumb and most of the pages have the same basic structure.

X was a Y created last thursday/over 100/ over 9000 years ago and is largely used by nazis/faggots/furries/fanbois  etc.

Uncyclopedia is almost as bad, but at least it doesn't have as many memes or foul language or whatever. I've found a few articles there funny. ED is just... everything I hate about the internet.


----------



## Minish

> Minish: Not really a banned member, but she's going to become one sooner or later. She instantly worships anything created by Japan, which includes Hentai, Anny May and furries.


I will never, _never_ stop finding this funny. x3

Yeah, ED is pretty much redundant in every way. It's not funny at all after about the second article.


----------



## spaekle

It's a good way to pass the time on occasion. It often tries way too hard to be _so totally badass_, but it _can_ be amusing. Just don't take anything written there seriously.

I admit it kind of annoys me when they do articles on individual people and go as far as putting up very personal information about them, but a majority of the time the person in question is partly to blame for putting that information all over the internet in the first place. :\

I always lol at that "Richard Nixon the Burly" thing.


----------



## Saith

Meh, I only went on there to find how extreme the views on Twita- Twifans are. It appealed to me.

But yeah, also what the correct definition of troll was. Oh and Sascha Cohen Baron. And what the Hell Code Geass is. And Bleach. And Naruto. And ...


----------



## Butterfree

The TCoD article was written by members as an in-joke, with most people having written the bits about themselves or their close friends, etc. etc. ED is not supposed to be for in-jokes and thus after they discovered people were having too much fun with that, they came and flooded my error report form with spam on the assumption I personally had something to do with it, so I'd appreciate if you'd stay away from editing it or drawing any attention to the fact it still exists (which kind of mystifies me, personally).


----------



## spaekle

At some point I looked up TCoD's article and it was being considered for deletion. I wonder where that went?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

I found that article once. I pondered starting a thread about it too, but I was pretty sure most of you guys already knew about it and mostly ignored it. The article suprised me in a bad way, but then again I don't really know what Encycopedia Dramatica is.


----------



## Zuu

ED is actually mildly funny. I don't really know why so many people hate it.


----------



## Saith

'Cause it's sorta like if you compressed /b/ into a wikipedia. 

No wait, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Zuu

Yeah...? Sure, it's not funny all the time, but it's not hard for me to crack a smile every once in a while.


----------



## J.T.

I can get a quick laugh out of ED.

Then again I can get a quick laugh out of fucking _Conservapedia_.



			
				Conservapedia article on Barack Obama said:
			
		

> Obama refers to America in the third person, as a foreigner would.


And I enjoy some parts about /b/. Some.


----------



## ultraviolet

> As EVERYONE knows, Encyclopedia Dramatica is just horrible in almost every way. It is full of Ads, has loads of disrespectful and inaccurate information, and just overall is useless. And I just ran across a horrid article about TCoD: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/The...of_Dragonflies


As EVERYONE knows, Encyclopedia Dramatica is a joke that's not meant to be taken seriously.
ED thrives on people like you who simply don't get it - ED's _point _is to offend. ED's _point _is to be disrespectful. ED is a joke, it's _not meant _to be accurate. It's in no way a parallel to Wikipedia (Uncyclopedia would be a better example). 
I don't see how it's any more useless than any of the websites that you enjoy - this is entirely subjective. Space is not something the internet is running out of. The only reason why it has ads is because it can't pay for itself, obviously (and honestly, you can adblock them anyway). Grow tougher skin - there are going to be things that offend you throughout your entire life, and getting huffy about it isn't going to make a difference. After all, if you don't like it, you don't have to look at it.

imo a couple articles in there are okay, but mostly I find ED to be dull. Some of the deviantART articles are amusing but I really don't find wall-to-wall memes or porn very interesting. Occasionally I'll go in there if I have absolutely nothing else to do. 
I remember seeing the TCoD article up for deletion a couple of months ago, someone must have saved it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

The only thing I like about ED is the memes, but they ruin it with unneccesary swears and insults.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Saith said:


> Sascha Cohen Baron.


For someone who looked him up that's a pretty bad version of his name.

I like the deviantArt articles but apart from that I don't check it all too often. Don't care about it either way, really.


----------



## @lex

ED is good for finding the origin of memes. Other than that, eh :/


----------



## Saith

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> For someone who looked him up that's a pretty bad version of his name.
> 
> I like the deviantArt articles but apart from that I don't check it all too often. Don't care about it either way, really.


Well, I'm bad with names and I looked up Ali G.


----------



## Jolty

lol is that thing still there?

also ED can be quite amusing at times but yeah


----------



## Zuu

we need a sticky saying "stfu about ED" or something because this is like the fourth thread about it and the tcod article.


----------



## #1 bro

I kind of like Encyclopedia Dramatica. The "Offended" page is like the final boss of the internet. I've gotten like 1/8th of the way down, but my friend says he made it to the end. :O


----------



## Not Meowth

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I kind of like Encyclopedia Dramatica. The "Offended" page is like the final boss of the internet. I've gotten like 1/8th of the way down, but my friend says he made it to the end. :O


...why.
_*WHY*_ did I look >.<

Still I made it through the creepypasta article a while ago and survived its reasonably unsettling imagery so I'm not a total wuss.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I kind of like Encyclopedia Dramatica. The "Offended" page is like the final boss of the internet. I've gotten like 1/8th of the way down, but my friend says he made it to the end. :O


I made it all the way through when I was thirteen.

Probably part of the reason why I'm dead on the inside.


----------



## Zuu

I just went through it. It's just furry porn, old people naked, and a shitload of gore. Surely you're all desensitized to all of that by now. 

Though I admit the kitten slaughter made me uncomfortable. I love kitties. :|


----------



## Dewgong

everybody's seen the ed page for this
i would recommend a sticky saying to quit making threads about it

also i finished the offended page many, many times and it really doesn't bother me at all


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I kind of like Encyclopedia Dramatica. The "Offended" page is like the final boss of the internet. I've gotten like 1/8th of the way down, but my friend says he made it to the end. :O


I always thought that was 2girls1cup. Images is one thing but...


----------



## Butterfree

Dewgong said:


> everybody's seen the ed page for this
> i would recommend a sticky saying to quit making threads about it
> 
> also i finished the offended page many, many times and it really doesn't bother me at all


That would call additional attention to the fact it still exists and probably lead to some people starting to edit it again, which could potentially get me spammed up again. :/

As you can see it's an irritating situation. Hopefully, if we have it answered in this one thread which then dies, people who have already seen the article might perhaps use the search function to see if there's been a thread on it already, see the explanation, and forget about it.


----------



## Aisling

old article is _old_
There's multiple threads about this? I guess I missed them. :B

I remember when this article was first written. I haven't looked at it since then. Oh, this brings back so many memories...

I'm surprised the whole reputation ordeal hasn't survived on this article. Anyone else remember that? Those were the days.



Also, if its existence is such a big deal, could we not just delete it? Then it won't exist for newbies to find it and flip out about old news


----------



## spaekle

Attempts to delete/blank ED articles usually end up making the situation worse, if that's what you're talking about. :[ 

I made it through the "offended" page without much of a problem either. Yay for having lost all my shock value, I guess. A couple pictures on the creepypasta article weirded me out (I don't like creepy faces :c), but I had a lot of fun reading the text ones.


----------



## PK

holy shit i've never been to the offended page before. shit be *fucked up.*

anyway, i remember when this was put up. oh, the nostalgia


----------



## glitchedgamer

ED's mildly amusing...it's fun to laugh at things you like once in a while. It would be so much better if it wasn't so over-the-top about the insults.


----------



## Loco Mocho

*Reads a few articles*
too many ads and porn
Otherwise its kinda funny


----------



## Not Meowth

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> A couple pictures on the creepypasta article weirded me out


Is it sad that I was really freaked out by that fucked-up-rabbit-costume guy standing behind a glass door of some kind (if I remember the article right)? I dunno why but that was quite scarring for me :/ (I realise that article may have been changed because it was nearly a year ago I read through it, but I do not want to go back there to check x3 Also today I re-read some of the stories on there in a new book I got and I failed to find them particularly out-freaking. =o)


----------



## Zuu

A lot of creepypasta is bullshit. There are a few that are relatively scary but it has to be late at night for them to have any effect. Creepy ambient music helps, too.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I always thought that was 2girls1cup. Images is one thing but...


pft. 2girls1cup is nothing.

Anything with penis mutiliation is 30x worse.


----------



## Shine Hammer

I have a few words to say: WHAT THE SHIT-TACO?!

Seriously, these guys have TOO MUCH spare time!


----------



## #1 bro

goldenquagsire said:


> pft. 2girls1cup is nothing.
> 
> Anything with penis mutiliation is 30x worse.


agreed. the gore or furry porn or whatever on "Offended" doesn't scar me, it's the pictures of the guy with his dick sliced open... or with the wasps... or i heard at the end, there's a GIF of a guy tying a string around his dick (or maybe testicles, can't remember) and pulling hard, so it comes cleanly off...


----------



## sagefo

God, what a bunch of racist douchebags. Whoever created that website should be hunted down, and slowly, painfully killed over a period of 10 years.


----------



## J.T.

sagefo said:


> God, what a bunch of racist douchebags. Whoever created that website should be hunted down, and slowly, painfully killed over a period of 10 years.


um

the page was started by people who go here iirc.


----------



## Zuu

I believe he's talking about ED as a whole. Which is humorous.


----------



## #1 bro

sagefo said:


> God, what a bunch of racist douchebags. Whoever created that website should be hunted down, and slowly, painfully killed over a period of 10 years.


Racist douchebags?! That familiar term... 

Is it...? Could it be...? 


Nah...


----------



## Not Meowth

Dezzuu said:


> A lot of creepypasta is bullshit. There are a few that are relatively scary but it has to be late at night for them to have any effect. Creepy ambient music helps, too.


Apparently there's a version of the "girl with dog under her bed who licks her hand until the murderer kills it and takes over with the licking til she finds it in the bathroom/kitchen with the 'humans lick too lol' note" story where the girl's blind and the dog is her seeing eye dog, and I can't for the life of me fathom how that even works. She can find neither dog nor note and that's kinda the whole point of the scarinees :/


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

This is my first time viewing this article. And, I found it quite funny. Nice work.


----------



## Vyraura

I really never saw how anything except the gore on the offended page was bad... Although I'm particularly sensitive to gore so I only got a little way down :/


----------



## foreign contaminant

i _love_ encyclopedia dramatica if you want me to be completely honest.

i also like that article on tcod. i found it funny, too.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

> 4 Don't ever post xD along with all the other emoticons, It would make you sound uneducated. ):


WELL I CERTAINLY DON'T USE TO MANY EMOTICONS. XD (: ): D: :D :O :3 (;

All joking aside, this article made me giggle.
Good job, guys. :3


----------



## sagefo

J.T. said:


> um
> 
> the page was started by people who go here iirc.


Um...*awkward Silence*

And, yes, I was referring to the site as a whole. But then i read that none of it is meant to be taken seriously, so  it's not so bad.


----------



## DeadAccount

Oh hey, my name is still there.


----------



## Tailsy

That's how little we look at it!


----------



## Wyvern

I find it full of lols, win and some things that you just can't un-see (like a man being in his Lab...on the furry page...puts two and two together >_>)

It's like lolcats. It produces many epic lols, but eventually gets old whne nothing new is made.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

The problem with sites like this is that it makes hipsters say shit like 'fail' and 'epic *whatever*' in real life.


----------



## brandman

How do you search the site?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ




----------



## goldenquagsire

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> <image>


sad fact: i have an ED quicksearch bar in Firefox

also



> The problem with sites like this is that it makes hipsters say shit like 'fail' and 'epic *whatever*' in real life.


well i guess this is something of an improvement on 'hilarious' and 'ironic' upper-middle-class public school white boys talking like they're straight out of Harlem.


----------



## Vyraura

since when were 'hilarious' and 'ironic' harlem words.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

It's not an improvement because it's fucking terrible and retarded.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It's not an improvement because it's fucking terrible and retarded.


"lets pretend we're internet geeks" as opposed to "lets pretend we're drug-addled rappers"

it's marginally less irritating, i'd say.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

How about 'let's pretend to be socially-adjusted', how come nearly no one tries this.


----------



## brandman

Oh, God! I only got to like five pics of the offended page and saw a lugia and machamp porn. I can't do that. :freaked:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

If you think Lugia and Machamp porn is worse than people with their heads split apart and limbs hacked off either learn to prioritize or get help.


----------



## brandman

No, I saw that, disgusted, and went on, hoping that was the worst and maybe it was getting better and that just did it for me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

The pictures precending it are worse though.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> How about 'let's pretend to be socially-adjusted', how come nearly no one tries this.


!



> Oh, God! I only got to like five pics of the offended page and saw a lugia and machamp porn.


crackest pairing ever?


----------



## ColorBlind

I usually go to ED to look at their deviantart articles.  I could always use a good laugh.


----------



## Alexi

That TCoD article made me <3

I particularly liked the one on Altmer. But we all know I'm in love with him so.


----------



## Ascaris

ED is unfunny. It's a ridiculous hell-hole filled with retarded articles and second rate memes. The morons who edit it want their satire to be recognised as top-notch but ED's so far gone underneath the bowels of the internet and is infested by scum that the reputation itself gives the jokes labels.


----------



## FluffyGryphon

ED: Where old memes go to die and where 4chan fags hold onto their fond memories.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

FluffyGryphon said:


> ED: Where old memes go to die and where *4chan* fags hold onto their *fond memories*.


People have fond memories about 4chan?

Damn, the universe is screwed up.


----------



## FluffyGryphon

Kam said:


> Damn, the universe is screwed up.


This is the first thing to tip you off?


----------



## GiratinaGiratina

I miss the days when I used to find ED funny, because now every joke, article and meme kinda seems the same. These days, the sort of people who run it seem to be the sort who do it to be cool, OMG U GUYS I WROTE THIS TOTALLY M33N STUFF ABOUT THIS GUY, u see me trollan, and that's all old now.

The pages about Sonic Recolours always give me a good laugh though <:


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

Ascaris said:


> ED is unfunny. It's a ridiculous hell-hole filled with retarded articles and second rate memes. The morons who edit it want their satire to be recognised as top-notch but ED's so far gone underneath the bowels of the internet and is infested by scum that the reputation itself gives the jokes labels.





FluffyGryphon said:


> ED: Where old memes go to die and where 4chan fags hold onto their fond memories.


See, children, Encyclopedia Dramatica is a satirical website designed to entertain its readers. It uses satire, slap-stick, and in-jokes in its articles to make humor. Shock images, like tubgirl and goatse, are used to ward off young wanderers who might have accidentally visited this website from another source. Other graphic images, like Pedobear rape and nude females, are used to add effect and/or an explanation to a related topic, like Lazy Town or wimminz. Overall, this site exists for the creation and distribution of humor among its readers, and has nothing to do with the claim you are currently arguing.


----------



## ultraviolet

^ Except if you don't find it humorous (like many people). You either love or hate ED, really. :/

lol at calling FluffyGryphon a child x)


----------



## King Clam

This entire thread boils down to

LOLUMAD?


----------



## Zuu

trollface.jpg


----------



## Burst Mode

They are so intolerant of everybody else. Those Nazi bastards.


----------



## #1 bro

encyclopedia dramatica >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> uncyclopedia

this is because encyclopedia dramatica aims to be obnoxious, offensive, cynical, and vaguely informative about 4chan memes. it definitely succeeds in this regard. uncyclopedia, however, attempts to be a witty satire of wikipedia, and is instead one of the unfunniest things on the net.


----------



## Zuu

Burst Mode said:


> They are so intolerant of everybody else. Those Nazi bastards.


hi Turbo.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS

I love ED. It is just so much fun to read xD. The over-dramatization (imagine that, drama) is great. Infact, it makes fun of itself for being so ludicrous.


----------



## ungulateman

It's an entire website of troll.

But hey, who cares?


----------



## Katra!

ED is fucking awesome. Sure, some articles are poorly written, but I love their way of explaining things. 
Most of it is done with surprising accuracy (although you may not admit it), and I find it humorous in nearly every aspect.
It's kickass, it has fun pictures, and it always makes me laugh. Of course, if you're easily offended (they even have a page for people who are), you won't like this site, but srsly, you don't have to take everything so srsly.
And you can always block the ads. They want money too, you know.


----------



## Erif

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dirty+sanchez

Urban Dictionary, that's where it's at.


----------



## M&F

I would have an interest in ED.

If it weren't for their constant need to resort to porn in order to make pages more audacious.

Not that I can't stand porn, it's just they overuse it.


----------



## Fist of the Beast King

They have no life on Encyclopedia Dramatica, and so they FAIL!


----------

